
Nasa’s X-59 supersonic jet will have a 4K TV instead of a forward window - lnguyen
https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/19/nasas-x-59-supersonic-jet-will-have-a-4k-tv-instead-of-a-forward-window/
======
djsumdog
Interesting. I wasn't aware it was possible to create a plane that could avoid
a sonic boom. I wonder if newer supersonic tech could get efficient enough
that we'd see new passenger jets.

~~~
mgsouth
Technically, not "avoid" but "quiet enough that people don't notice it much."

Companies developing new supersonic planes:

Mach 2.2 airliner: [https://boomsupersonic.com/](https://boomsupersonic.com/)

XB-1 prototype in construction, scheduled for supersonic flights in 2020.

Mach 1.4 business jet:
[https://www.aerionsupersonic.com/](https://www.aerionsupersonic.com/)

Boeing is partnering, Feb. 2019 press release says "first test flight slated
for 2023."

